# do frontosa's grow slow or fast



## teeth and skin =blood (Sep 11, 2003)

some people told me that frontosa grow so very slow like black piranhas while others say as fast as oscars . Does anyone in here realy know the truth


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

frontosa grow extremely slow. They get to 3-5" fairly fast (6 months-year) and then grow at terribly slow rates. Can take 5-10 years for them to pass up 10".

This info comes off from frontosa owners whom I have talked with, so I'd presume its factual.


----------



## teeth and skin =blood (Sep 11, 2003)

Piranha45 , thanks for replying to my post

I was thinking of getting a frontosa around 5" and a couple electric blue haps also 2 or 3 blue dolphin cichlids all the fish around the size of the frontosa how long till i have to get a 125

they will be in a 75 untill they outgrow it i hope they can live in this tank atleast a year what do you think ?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

im not sure how big dolphin cichlids get, but if they get about same size as the eblues then all said fish will be fine in that tank for a year, yeah. near the end of said year, things are going to be getting cramped though with that many fish, so try and be sure to get the 125g on time


----------



## teeth and skin =blood (Sep 11, 2003)

the dolphin cichlid i found out grow even slower then the frontosas but they do grow to adult size of 10" or alittle more do you think mabe i should forget the frontosa and get something diffrent what species of africa's do you suggest for a 75 i want some realy beautiful fish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

teeth and skin =blood said:


> the dolphin cichlid i found out grow even slower then the frontosas but they do grow to adult size of 10" or alittle more do you think mabe i should forget the frontosa and get something diffrent what species of africa's do you suggest for a 75 i want some realy beautiful fish


I'd cut down on the # of dolphins and haps and only get of each personally.

I'd suggest you get: 1 dolphin, 1 electric blue, one Calvus or A. Comprecisseps (they are almost identical fish in all aspects), and 1 Venustus or Livingstoni.

All are predatory fish, and all are f*cking gorgeous, and all could be kept in the 75g for life


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the only problem with said fish would be GETTING them; you're LFSes probably don't sell some of them, and so you'd have to order online to get the rest


----------



## teeth and skin =blood (Sep 11, 2003)

piranha45 thanks again









I will get that exact setup you sugegsted it sounds awsome !!









my lfs said if they dotn have it they canb order it so i will just order the fish i just hope they dotn get the wrong fish cause soemtimes they mix up on the names of fish :sad:

when i get the tank setup ill post some pics


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you will prolly be able to get the fish cheaper by ordering directly thru the distributor, there's a number of them out there, cant hurt to try. here's what i have bookmarked:

http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/

http://www.furiousfins.com/main/default.asp

http://africanaquatics.com/

http://www.cichlidmaster.com/

http://www.fish2u.com/


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

good choice of fish p 45 but the A. Calvus will soon become lunch for the venustus (and calvus just refuse to grow .. you think black p's a re slow growers!!!).

Blue dolphins (Cytocara moori) usually get to about 8", they grow really quite quickly and will breed at 4" (or less is forced) .. they are nice to keep in pairs and generally will not bother other fish in the aquarium. They require a lot of vegetable matter in their diet. .... fascinating mouthbrooders.

H. electra (the electric blue) gets to about 6" ... nice fish .. not too aggressive either ... requires similar diet to the moori .. the two species would be fine together.

Venustus .. grows very quickly ... gets to 12" and is aggressive .. will probably become the dominant fish in. i'd leave it out ... although they are beautiful fish.

Livingstoni would be a better bet .... or polystigma ... livingstoni have an interesting hunting strategy and lie on their sides on the gravel pretending to be dead .. until lunch swims by !!!!!!

Frontosa grow slowly. .... okay ... very very very slowly ... I have 5 frontosa in a 280 gl. 3 I have had from 1" three years ago, they are now between 6 and 8", the other two I bought as a pair .. one is 13" and is 10 years old the other is 7" female and is 8 years.

carl


----------

